
Denmark's Jyske Bank to charge wealthy clients for deposits - todipa
https://www.reuters.com/article/denmark-rates-jyske-bank/rpt-denmarks-jyske-bank-to-charge-wealthy-clients-for-deposits-idUSL5N25G2ZD
======
todipa
I posted this to showcase the potential impacts of a subzero rate environment.

~~~
yasp
Related [https://libertystreeteconomics.newyorkfed.org/2012/08/if-
int...](https://libertystreeteconomics.newyorkfed.org/2012/08/if-interest-
rates-go-negative-or-be-careful-what-you-wish-for.html)

